# First swarm call for 2013...gonna be a busy year!



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Looks like a slice of heaven. I can't wait for spring to get here. Freezing my butt off, but getting everything ready. 
BTW, 54 here tomorrow.... 34, rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow for Sunday! Brrrrrrrr.
Purdy hive.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Release the "winter lock down",, definetly gets me in the spirit. I too am getting materials ready (always more than I anticipate). Already have cut-outs lined up, and getting the itch of spring, and the swarms that come with it.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Nice!! Next month i'll be throwing out swarm traps and waiting for the bite, oh ya, and put the ad on Criagslist for swarm removal, time to boost up the number of hives!!


----------

